# Ned's Excellent Guide - Scoring for Film FAQ



## Chrislight (May 23, 2007)

I came across this excellent guide on Ned's website when checking out the composers websites link on the forum. It's loaded with great, practical information for getting started and working in the film industry, and Ned has kindly allowed me to post a link:

http://nedfx.com/Scoring%20FAQ.html

Thanks Ned!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 12, 2008)

New link, same article: http://youshootiscore.com/scoring-for-film-and-tv-faq/


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you For this Ned, I printed it put for my reference binder.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm glad you find it useful.
I've been meaning to update it. I may replace all the current text with something like this: write a lot of different music, long and short, then send your best pieces to many music library producers. Follow up with them every free months.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm sorry, but when I see this thread, I automatically think of Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide.


This particular episode is all about learning musical instruments. I like the part when the teacher tells Cookie that the computer isn't a musical instrument, and Cookie says "it's better; it can play all the instruments!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDkzwE8ezlk


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, great resource! Concisely answered practical knowledge gaps that I had, and no doubt many others have too. Thanks for putting that together, Ned!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 29, 2015)

Glad to be of help. Clearly, though, it's in need of an update. Badly:
"... as the people listening to your *cd* can always fast forward or skip to the next track."


----------



## bryla (Jul 29, 2015)

Just skimmed it. Remember reading through it a lot what 8-9 years ago, when I was just starting out. Helped me understand the whole thing a bit better. Thank you, Ned!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 29, 2015)

The title of this thread should win an award! of some kind!


----------



## toddkedwards (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Ned. I'm a very new to the world of film composing myself but this is a great resource for someone just starting out and trying to find his/her way to get started. 

Todd


----------



## airwavemusic (Mar 7, 2016)

Great page. Very informative. Thanks Ned


----------



## rkm (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks Ned!


----------

